# BMW 328i whooped me good!



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Was driving to my apartment tonight, happily singing along to Brandy on the radio when i look in my mirror and low and behold i have a 3 series convertible bmw right on my ass, hmm i thought, so he wants to play race race! 

floored my baby, 3rd gear, VROOM,
red line...
he's still there,

4th gear VROOOM, 
red line....
most cars are distant memories at about now, but no the persistent little bugger was right behind me!! ho ho ho i thought, my friends got an M3... 

i moved over sharpish.... :-[

then came the junction to get onto the A13, he had to slow down for a roundabout and some traffic which meant we were in line astern formation as we joined the A13,

looked at his ass... it said 328i, N-reg, what the hell! 

ok, now i'm prepared this time, coming out of the roundabout..
2nd gear Vroooooom 
red line...
3rd gear Vroooooooom  
red line....
4th gear Vrooooooooooooom   
red line....
he's still pulling away... 

5th gear VROOOOOOOM

STILL PULLING AWAY!! :-[ :-[

Looked at the speedo, it read 120mph!! 

i thought, i really dont need a 12 month ban, :-/

went into 6th gear slowed to 75 mph and thought...

Gotta Get A Faster CAR!! :-X

this BMW had a deep throaty exhaust note, not like what i would have expected....

must this have been a "modified car" to have totally kiced my butt so convincingly??

considering its a convertible, i thought they were heavier and consequently slower!!

any thoughts ladies & gentlemen


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Red-lining is does not get the best out of a TT and did you have ESP on? off next time!

Change just after the 5000 mark gave me my best 1/4 mile times.

And 1st gear start is crucial, what revs to you drop the clutch , should be 4000minimum (I'm told!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

hi

my last was a 328i coupe
that must have been modified, i could hardly hear my engine

kim


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Have you re-map ("chipped") your TT? If not, I recommend doing so - it will make all the difference (and any 328i disappear pretty quickly) 

In standard trim, the BMW 328i puts out 193BHP, and can do the 0-62 sprint in 7.3 secs (for an N-plate one)... 1999 onwards, they dropped that to 6.9secs (altho I'm not sure how, as the engine produced exactly the same power - maybe made it lighter!). Modifying one might produced an extra 15BHP or so (being naturally aspirated)... The Audi TT (225) does the sprint in about 6.2secs (TTC without mods), and regularly sees an extra 30-40BHP extra by doing a re-map (thanks to the forced induction provided by the beloved turbocharger!). A remap'd TT should be in the 5's (0-62) quite easily...

Oh, this is assuming you have a 225 model (TTC or TTR)... If you have a 180 model, and is unmodified, then the 328i could easily outperform you  Modified, the 180 could get an additional 30BHP or so, but would still be cutting it close with a standard 328i. Looking at your post tho, you did reach 6th gear, so you must have the 225!

Shash.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

thanks for the replies!

wak, i always thought there was an ideal time to change up! thanks buddy! 5000 rpm with ESP off it is ;D

Shash, i've got a 180 :-[ wish i had gone for a 225 now 

my 180 has got 6 gears, why? do sum of them only have 5?

when the time is right i'll exchange this 180 for a 225 and have it slightly modified  (he says looking at the latest news letter, 330 bhp i want i want!!!)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Early 180's had a 5 speed box, 2002 spec cars have come with a 6 speed box.


----------



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)

Hi

First day I got my 180, I thought I had the real sports car and wanted to race anyone. Got put in my place by a 328i

However, a chipped 180 may be a different prospect, certainly a 225 chipped or otherwise wouldnt have a problem I'd have thought

This is sounding like a scoobynet post now :


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

CaTT's 225C was exactly equal with a 328 on a recent thrash through the rev range up to naughty speeds. That was on std unleaded. All that gear chaning in the TT makes it a real pain compared to many other cars where the torque spread is much wider.

I suggest the BM had a fat 'sorst on it - they sound quite meaty, and probably gain a few bhp, not enough to beat you convincingly though!

T/.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

180 front weel drive ==> 5 gears
180 quattro ==> 6 gears
225 allways quattro ==> 6 gears

there you have it

:


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Errr....I could be wrong here 'cause I never actually looked into buying a 180, but I thought we always had the 180 quattro in this country and it used to have 5 gears. For the 2001 model year they introduced the 6 speed box as in the 225. I thought that all front whell drive cars were imports??

KevST I rekon you'll know?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The 180FWD was never on sale in this country.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure I said something similar to that 5 posts up !!! :
Audi UK have only ever sold Quattro TT's - FWD 180's are available in most other countries. (was the 150 FWD ever released?? :-/ )
180's had 6 speed box's either from 2002 or 2001 build (I'm sure it was 2002 build but could be wrong  )


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

In the Autumn 2000 issue of *'The Audi Magazine'* there is a small article about new colours for the 2001 TT. Â At the end if the article it states


> Also new for 180bhp versions is a six-speed gearbox to replace the five-speed transmission fitted since launch. Â It brings them into line with the 225bhp models.


So I assume 2001 180bhp Quattro models onwards have the 6-speed box, not sure about the FWD version though, the magazine is UK only.

Oh, and Iv'e never been beaten by a 328 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

kev

Just had my break fluid changed and whilst waiting looked at the TT brochures here in Germany.

The 110ps (150 bhp) TT is definately for sale here.

Cheers,

Phil.


----------



## StiV (May 7, 2002)

I think the 6 speed 180 was available late 2000 - my 01 has 6 speed

</2pence>


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr,

I think it was a bit naive to compete with a 328. The figures alone explain this. You have 180 bhp and he had 193. And I am sure he has more torque than you as it is 6 cylinder engine.

Although, you were right saying that the cabrio will be slower than the coupe or saloon, still you shouldn't expect to beat this car.

A 225 would have won this race. But again BMW 3 series now uses the 330 engines with 231 bhp. With this engine it will be very difficult to beat it with a standard TT.

Make sure you select your challenges differently next time to avoid embarassement!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TO DEFEAT FAST APPROACHING CAR IN MIRROR.

Get your mate in the passenger seat to throw small packets of flour out of the window at the other car, once supply of flour is exhausted throw passenger out as his/her weight is detrimental to your acceleration.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

oh well!

but vlastan, i didnt know it was a 328i till it went zooooming past me  never mind, one day eh?

on a different note, i saw an ASTON MATIN VANQUISH outside the ritz!!

alli can say is WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I also remember reading that a 2002 180TT is slower to 60 than a 2001 model as it requires third gear to hit sixty with a 6 speed box but can do it in 2nd on a five speeder...


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

DR - the 328 must have been supercharged -or blown. For an old car to push that kind of performance. There are various supercharging kits for the 328 and its very popular especially for older 328's. The older one are slightly lighter anyway. He's probably runing de-cat too.

I know for a fact that the 225 TT will whoop a 328 including the newer E46 328 too.

Should make you feel a bit better :wink:

C


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, i don't think the Doc's that fussed any more. :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

erm... i had a 180 FWD 05 plate 5 speed if that helps..... before my QS


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

qooqiiu said:


> Oh, i don't think the Doc's that fussed any more. :wink:


I think id have to agree. No chance in the 4s.

Whats with all these 2002 threads being brought back up.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Could the BMW have been a M3 with 328i badge to make it a bit of a sleeper :?


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

Your wrong about the 6th gear on 2001 plus. I have a 1999 without esp so an early one and it has 6sp box and is quattro. Althought it does have a 5sp gear knob lol


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

plumb said:


> Could the BMW have been a M3 with 328i badge to make it a bit of a sleeper :?


1st of all this is a stupidly old thread... secondly a 180bhp quattro is never going to beat a 200bhp rwd car.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

DPG said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, i don't think the Doc's that fussed any more. :wink:
> ...


WOW! This was an OLD OLD OLD thread, how did this one come back?
Such was the anguish of being mauled by a Bimmer i worked harder until i could afford a C4S.

7 years later, I must say, im alot more chilled out in my driving style now, If someone drives up my ass, I just move aside and let them pass..
Lifes too short 8)


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

SteveS TT said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> > Could the BMW have been a M3 with 328i badge to make it a bit of a sleeper :?
> ...


Didn't look at the date on the first post, why does someone drag it up again :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Clarke said:


> DR - the 328 must have been supercharged -or blown. For an old car to push that kind of performance. There are various supercharging kits for the 328 and its very popular especially for older 328's. The older one are slightly lighter anyway. He's probably runing de-cat too.
> 
> I know for a fact that the 225 TT will whoop a 328 including the newer E46 328 too.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell - we need a new forum award for the oldest thread dredged up ever! :lol:


----------



## Mirakulous (May 5, 2009)

I want to know who is the chick in Dr's avater?? Damn sexy....... :twisted:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And ten years later. What does doc think now lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daviedd85 (Apr 17, 2018)

All I know is that chick is Kim Kardashian


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Doesn't your K03s turbo run out of steam at 5k? If you were driving above that you were just making a racket


----------

